# ROC maps info wanted



## combat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Does anyone know a web reference for Royal Observer Corps group maps showing ROC posts , sector and group and the post linking into twos and threes ?*


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends what date your looking for, theres this which is probably the best your going to get, large version is just about ok to read http://www.flickr.com/photos/alistairmccann/4072448884/

I've got an older paper copy, but its far too big to put a detailed copy online!


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a works list some where, it's not a map but grid refs of all roc builds in the uk up to 1991. I shall pm you when I have been in the loft! GF.


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there nothing on subbrit?


----------



## urbanisle (Jan 23, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> I have a works list some where, it's not a map but grid refs of all roc builds in the uk up to 1991. I shall pm you when I have been in the loft! GF.



Any chance you can send that to me


----------



## Krypton (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what exactly you want - and it also depends on which time frame. 

Half the posts were closed in 1968 so those will not be shown on later maps - unfortunatly, earlier maps pre 1968 are very rare. I have a full size UK one from 1972 and some smaller group ones for York, Durham, Carlise, and Lincolnshie groups of various dates all post 1968. 

I have two editions of the Shedule of Monitoring Posts - one is 1968 before half of them were closed and one is the final copy made in 1989. They dont have maps but they give grid references, private cirvuit numbers, height above sea level, cluster, number etc. 

What exactly do you want them for though?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my mates put them all together into both a Tom Tom file, an a google earth .KMZ. I don't have a link, but it's on google out there somewhere!


----------



## tigger2 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have them all on Memory Map but no cluster info. Easy enough to export the basic position data to other formats if that helps?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2012)

KML download HERE


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 24, 2012)

OP means a Sector Map I think.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 24, 2012)

Krypton said:


> I have a full size UK one from 1972



Is that the one you were gonna send me two years ago?


----------



## Krypton (Jan 24, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> Is that the one you were gonna send me two years ago?



Probablys! I totally forgot about it i dont know where i could get it copied to be honest as its so big


----------



## tigger2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Probablys! I totally forgot about it i dont know where i could get it copied to be honest as its so big



If you do find somewhere sign me up for a copy


----------



## Krypton (Jan 24, 2012)

- i will put it on my list of things to do! (which by the way is quite long) give me a couple of weeks


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 25, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> Is that the one you were gonna send me two years ago?



I'll have a look if i've got any copies spare, had loads but most of them have gone long ago!


----------



## combat (Jan 26, 2012)

*ROc maps*

This is the kind of item, ive had some private replies thanks to all who have replied to me .its a group and sector map if this was available, otherwise it would be a good thing to market esp with closed dates on. This is just for interest as the locations etc are available elsewhere if you know where to look. It does however bring a understanding if you are visiting an area


----------

